# No Nascar Hd Today



## GDOUG (Feb 15, 2006)

Is anyone getting todays nascar race in HD??? Titan TV says it is?? I'm getting DD 5.1, but no HD.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Probably too much trouble to take the HD truck "south of the border"....


----------



## BornToFish (Jan 28, 2006)

GDOUG said:


> Is anyone getting todays nascar race in HD??? Titan TV says it is?? I'm getting DD 5.1, but no HD.


I'm in the Columbus, OH market, and I'm getting it in HD, or at the least enhanced. The channel is WTTE-TV28 DT-36.


----------

